# Panama Canal passage?



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

Has anyone been through the canal from East to west lately? I''ve been looking for some kind of idea of the cost to take a 45 footer through. I''ve tried web sites and get only tourism junk. Is there a contact on the net for sizes and rates?

Del


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Del, you can start with this site which will probably answer (or direct you to a current answer) your questions:

http://www.pmbc.net/

Good luck. Watch the wx off the S coast of Columbia and W''n VZ - it can be the worst in the Caribbean, at the least.

Jack


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

Jack, 
Thank you! That site should get me to the necessary contacts for planing a transit.
Del


----------

